# Mounting Bromeliad with Super Glue



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

I have been trying to mount a Bromeliad using tooth picks until the roots take hold but with the awkward shape I'm running into trouble. I plan on using super glue/krazy glue to hold it in place until the roots take hold. 

Since I have never done this before I was wondering how long this takes to cure. Do I need to do anything to help the process. I have only used tooth picks and fishing line in the past so I didn't have to worry about this.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never had luck with superglue. It holds for a few days then the moisture always get to it and it stops holding. I use flora wire. Are you trying to mount to the background or wood?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Super glue is probably the worst glue to use. If anything, go with a silicone-based glue, with the consistency of hot-glue-gun glue. I agree, though, floral wire is the best option.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Even hot glue pulls loose with moisture..I use twist ties until the roots grab hold..


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

We use superglue to glue coral frags to rocks and put them back into the tanks and it holds when I used to reef and sell frags....Can't get any more moist then being under water.

If you are going to use superglue odds are it is the weight of the brom or the background is moist and it dont hold to an already moist back ground...Your best bet is to have them both dry and use a large quanity of glue till it cures....

But in all honesty your best bet will be wire as others have stated.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------

